
Ikea debuts an indoor farm that grows greens three times faster than a garden - imwally
http://www.businessinsider.com/ikeas-space10-designed-a-vertical-farm-for-the-home-2017-9?r=US&IR=T/#the-lokal-farm-lets-anyone-harvest-greens-indoors-1
======
iancmceachern
There are tons of exciting things happening in this space.

Check out the OpenAg Movement out of the MiT Media Lab, Caleb Harper's TED
talk on youtube.

Also go to www.openagriculturesupply.com for all the Kits, Parts and supplies
you need to build your own "Food Computer".

------
CapitalistCartr
Here in sunny Florida, there are plenty of examples of efficient, indoor
gardens. We call them grow houses. With supplemental CO2, mylar sheeting, and
constant heat, they massively out-produce a normal garden.

But they're still not economically viable for any legal produce. Sun, dirt,
and water are still too cheap in the Eastern USA.

With medical marijuana here, and full legalization on the horizon, I wonder
how soon grow houses will be an obscure bit of history.

~~~
KekDemaga
A few years ago I heard an episode of "you bet your garden" where the host got
a question about the best lights and setup for growing tomatoes indoors. The
host kept asking the guy why he would ever do such a thing as the tomatoes
would cost much more than you would pay at the store for them and the caller
didn't really have a good answer. The funny thing is, tomatoes require
basically the same care and conditions as marijuana and I heavily suspect that
was the true motivation of that question.

------
zghst
Reminds me of this company in Japan called Mirai that specializes in this type
of advance agriculture.

[http://miraigroup.jp/en/](http://miraigroup.jp/en/)

------
OrwellianChild
There must exist some kind of adage out there that acts as a couterpart to
Betteridge's Law [1] which states:

Any headline that celebrates an achievement in greater speed will invariably
omit the correspondingly greater cost.

If not, you can name it "Andrew's Law" in my honor.

Hydroponics works. It works fast. But that's because it's using more resources
in the form of heat and light than the average passive garden.
Thermodynamically novel, this is not.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headline...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headlines)

------
richij
In Shoreditch. That's all I needed to know.

------
Miner49er
Sounds exactly like what Plenty is doing.

~~~
horsecaptin
This looks like a personal greens garden. Isn't Plenty doing a large scale
farm?

